# Moving to new zealand on a working visa



## tocker (Dec 11, 2012)

I guys, I am very new to all this! My partner and I have been toying with moving to new Zealand for some time now, I have a 2 year old son and just think the way of life out there would be soooo much better for him, I have visited twice due to my dad emigrating in 2007, I stayed for 3 months and 1 month! I loved every minute of it, I am needing some advice on getting a
Working visa though! All the jobs I apply for seem to say you must have a valid visa to apply etc etc, and you can't apply for a working visa unless you have a job offer ??? Is this right?? I seem to be in a catch 22 situation here! I have just been made redundant from my job and feel this is the final kick up the butt I needed to do this but seem to be struggling! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks x


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
That was one of the main reasons we made the move in March of this year. To give our son the kind of upbringing that we had in the 70's & 80's which you just can't get in the uk anymore and for us all to have a more outdoorsy lifestyle not ever being far from the coast or the sun.
Also when he gains citizenship he will have other options for when he is older as this entitles him to live, study and work in either NZ, Oz or back in the UK if he wants to go back to his roots.
You've found the typical issue with Working Visa's - you can only get one if you have a job offer or many employers will only offer you a job when you have a visa.
All I can say is some employers do offer migrants jobs which allows you to get the working visa. You just have to find them.
Or try another route or should I say another visa.
We went straight for Permanent Residency as we had enough points without the job offer. Took a little bit more time to secure it but it meant I had a visa already in hand when I started the job search and in my experience employers were then falling over themselves to interview me.
Just keep at it - at some point you'll manage to get an offer, or come for another visit and set up some business consultations (Interviews) which you are allowed to do on a visitor visa.
Cheers


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

What is your job/skill? How in demand your skills are will determine how easy it is to get a job offer that leads to a visa. 

Also if you are under 30 you can get a holiday work visa which will at least get you here and allow you to build up some local work experience.


----------



## tocker (Dec 11, 2012)

I am qualified in quite a few areas, child care, advanced beauty therapy and also administration team leading and management, my partner is a paralegal with a large law firm, I had been told that you can't bring children over on a working holiday visa, is this the case? We are looking to move to the Tauranga area but have been told that a lot of the housing is poor, is this also the case?


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 10, 2012)

tocker said:


> I guys, I am very new to all this! My partner and I have been toying with moving to new Zealand for some time now, I have a 2 year old son and just think the way of life out there would be soooo much better for him, I have visited twice due to my dad emigrating in 2007, I stayed for 3 months and 1 month! I loved every minute of it, I am needing some advice on getting a
> Working visa though! All the jobs I apply for seem to say you must have a valid visa to apply etc etc, and you can't apply for a working visa unless you have a job offer ??? Is this right?? I seem to be in a catch 22 situation here! I have just been made redundant from my job and feel this is the final kick up the butt I needed to do this but seem to be struggling! Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks x


Hi,

It is definitely a catch 22. However, there is a list of accredited employers who can make offers to those without visas a lot more easily. look at: http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...tion/ToolboxLinks/AccreditedEmployersList.htm

If you are able to arrange a trip over and then approach some employers with the dates you will be there they will be a lot more willing to speak to you as you are showing you are serious!

Good luck

Chris


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

My advice is to get yourself over there even if you are just on a tourist visa and then start looking for work. If an employer wants you it is all pretty straightforward and it is just a case of form filling etc. You will be taken on with a 2 year work visa. By the end of the work visa you will have NZ work experience and should hopefully have an employer who is willing to sponsor you to stay.
Good luck


----------



## tocker (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi mike, thanks for the advice! We have considered doing this but am a little nervous what with having a two year old in tow! Does anyone know if it's correct that you can't get a working holiday visa and bring a child? I'm being told conflicting information. Does anyone know much about the tauranga area and jobs,pay and housing? I was also reading somewhere the a child's schooling has to be paid for???


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

tocker said:


> Hi mike, thanks for the advice! We have considered doing this but am a little nervous what with having a two year old in tow! Does anyone know if it's correct that you can't get a working holiday visa and bring a child? I'm being told conflicting information. Does anyone know much about the tauranga area and jobs,pay and housing? I was also reading somewhere the a child's schooling has to be paid for???


Yeah you are nearly correct. From what I understand you can't get a working visa for a child or a child cannot be linked to a working visa but you can bring a child, however you have to find them a different visa and one that will remain valid for a sufficient period similar to your working visa. 
This usually rules out the visitor visa as they only last 6 or 9 months but can be increased to 12 months, although I've said on this forum in the past - can a small child hold a visitor visa on their own ?
Another one is a student visa but these may be for a child from school age ?
You really need to speak to INZ or search through the visa types and their rules on the Immigration website.

Yes it is correct that you as a parent must contribute to schooling if you don't hold Residency visas - I'm led to believe approx $1000-$1500 a year or maybe a term I'm not sure exactly.
Maybe someone else can give you up to date advice ?


----------

